# R32 in southern cali



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yesterday 9/17 I seen a Nissan Skyline R32 on the 605 freeway going northbound and was going pretty fast. It zoomed by me at probably about 95 mph, i was doing 80 and he passed me pretty fast. It was a black one i believe. I want to know who this was, im hoping he or she comes on the board and I was in the city of Irwindale at the time trying to go to Starbucks. I know there are only about 60 skylines in the U.S. but im hoping the owner comes on here.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

are you sure that it was black? I don't think that there have been any black one's imported.

There are a bunch of gunmetal (dark grey) R32's that were imported. I run on the 605 sometimes, but mine has Nismo stripes and Nismo logo's on it. I know that I was on the 605 on the 23rd.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well it was around sunset (time of day, not street) so it could have been dark grey. Like i said before, it zoomed by pretty quickly, so quick i didnt get a chance to notice if it had nismo stickers, only the tail lights.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I was up in Glendora for a photoshoot one night that week. Can't remember which day. It could have been me. About where did you see it? The traffic was pretty bad that day and didn't open up until after the 10 FRWY. There was an accident on the 605 southbound just above the 10. I remember dropping the hammer after it cleared out.

My car has bronze Nismo LMGT4 rims and tinted windows and fairly dark Nismo stripes down the side. The Nismo stickers are white underneath the door mirrors. It did have white BFGoodrich stickers on the quarterglass.

But I guess at 90+ all that detail is hard to note.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

*Skyline.....*

I hope you can bring your car to Mossy meet this Sat. I and a number of Nissan "freaks" would love to view your ride.

Q in Sac


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

It was actually on the 605 just north of the 10fwy. I must say from what i saw, your car was pretty tight.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

It had to have been me then. Too many similarities to be anyone else.

I am not going to make the Mossy show tomorrow. I was at the streets of Willow Springs all day today driving the GT-R and the 350Z so I am kind of tired and the GT-R needs a bath and some maintenance.


----------

